# Question about IOS pin drives.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

can you take stuff that’s on your reg flash drives like Kingston or Adata and put them on an IOS drive? You need a computer With 2 USB drives to drag a file from one drive to another? 
That’s what used to do with reg drives. Now that my computer crashed I have everything backed up on USB pin drives and data CDs. But when I heard about IOS pin drives I thought maybe I can transfer some of those files onto IOS drives.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OOH, I almost forgot another important question. None of the are MOV vids would I have to convert them to MoV?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand what you are asking here. You want to transfer files from your PC to your iPhone?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

No, my iPad. Putting files from my Kingston and Adata drives to these drives
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0555/6737/products/usb_grande.png?v=1514574634 (using a computer)
Then connecting these drives to my iPad. And do I have to convert them to MOV files?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

To convert the movie files, you will need to use software on the PC.

As for an adapter, I do not believe Apple makes a USB to Lightening adapter.


----------

